# Is there a stand-alone servo controller?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Even though I used a Prop-1 to run a couple servos last year I'm still not too familiar with the whole idea. Anyway, this years plans leave me with more servos than controllers and I don't really wanna spring for another Prop-1. Surely there must be some small controller board that allows you to plug in a servo and power supply and simply allows you to change the speed and maybe direction of the servo without having to be connected to a computer or microcontroller. I have a few of the Parallax continuos rotation servos and just want to use them for continuos movement on some props without sinking more money into microcontrollers or having to program anything.

Are my servos destined to always be linked to a computer or microcontroller? Or is there a small, cheap, portable alternative?

DW


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check www.bpesolutions.com. They have the Wizard boards that are used as stand-alone programmable servo controllers. Cheap, perhaps not...


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the Puppet-1 or even the mini servo tester is what I was thinking of. But why so god-awful expensive? Now the Prop-1 doesn't seem so bad LOL.

Is it possible for a haunter with no electronics knowledge to build one of these from a plan or kit?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Some of the stuff on BPE's site are designed/built by Jeff at www.simplecircuitboards.com. You may get a better price and/or a kit version from him. Good guy, I've done business with him.


----------

